# The Secret War Against Germania and its Historical Roots (part 1)



## dreamtime (Sep 16, 2020)

_Map of the supposed Magna Germania in the early 2nd century AD according to Vatican Sources_

*Introduction*​
It is not difficult to see that Germany has a special role on the world stage. In many respects, Germany has played a formative role both in the past and the present. In official historiography, Germany is, so to speak, the personification of evil, and although this is a negative description, it plays one of the most important roles in this narrative - the villain is essential for a good story. However, there is much to suggest that the exact opposite is true and that our view of history has been completely turned upside down.

In the present, the Germans shine above all with their dubious ability to radically deny themselves and their own interests and borders. Germany's economic power and innovative performance is still enormous despite all adversity, and the entire construct of the European Union is primarily designed to drain this performance out of Germany so that the country cannot reach its potential. The political and legal construct in which Germany is embedded serves to suppress the German spirit. Most of the foundations for this were laid directly after the Second World War.

To understand what happened to Germany in the 20th Century, we need to go back in time, starting with the Vatican.

*The great forgery operation of the Jesuit Vatican*​
The war against the Germans has its roots (as far as written documents are concerned) in the conflict between the Jesuit Vatican and Protestant Germany.

The eastern-german chronology critic Wilhelm Kammeier was convinced that the original documents of Germanic history had been destroyed and replaced by forged documents of Gallic-Roman history during the 15th-18th Century.




Read the german book here: archive.org​
The following quotations are taken from his book "_The Forgery of German History":_

"_Indeed_", according to the result of the Sthamer examination (I. E. Sthamer), "_we can open the imperial charters wherever we want, everywhere, from Franconian time down to the 15th century, it becomes clear that behind DATA the month date and after ACTUM the location information into the completed original is artificially and retroactively inserted; often the words DATA and ACTUM were themselves added retroactively, as well as different numerical data of the annual characteristics._" (p. 111/112)​​From the historians you will hear that the testimonies for the existence of a papal archive (that is, a collection of all the Curia's letters, deeds, registers, files, etc., in the designated rooms carefully preserved) already date back to the 5th century and that since the times of Innocent I. the popes themselves have relied on their archives for their decisions. (...) The worldly princes and kings, on the other hand, as historical research has instructed us, has not taken the slightest steps to ensure the preservation of their documents and files in any way. (p. 213-214)​
So while the rulers did not make any effort to write anything down at all until the beginning of the modern age, the church allegedly has a complete documentation of history up to the 5th century AD. This shows that the church has forged (most likely retroactively) all documents up to modern times.

*The Secret Archives*​
This is also supported by the fact that, according to the Vatican's own statement, hardly any original documents older than 600 years are kept in the secret Vatican library. Most of the documents even date back to modern times. The official reason is that the library was destroyed or looted at regular intervals. Only in 1612 was a central library even started to be established, before that it was supposed to be a loose collection, which was kept in many different places.

Thus Maria Luisa Ambrosini describes in "_The Secret Archives of the Vatican_" (1969) what turbulent developments the Vatican Library has gone through. According to this, the archives of the church were kept in at least three different places until the 11th century: the Lateran, St. Peter's and the Palatine Palace. Between the 11th and 13th centuries, however, a large part of these archives disappeared.

When the popes moved to Avignon in the 14th century, the process of transporting their archives took a total of twenty years. The various places where the archives were kept along the route were looted three times: 1314, 1319 and 1320. The western schism led to the establishment of several papal archives. The different archives of the rival papal claimants were not fully reunited until 1784 in the archives of the Vatican.

During the plundering of the Vatican in 1404, papal registers and historical documents were thrown into the streets and Pope Innocent VII fled the city. His successor, Pope Gregory XII, is said to have sold a large number of documents in 1406, including some of the papal registers.

*Napoleon and the Vatican Looting*​
Due to Napoleon's conquest of the Vatican state, the entire papal archive was moved to Paris. In the course of this move, there was also a massive loss of documents. The insufficient financing of the retrieval operation after Napoleon's defeat led to further losses, and one scholar of the time estimates that "_up to a third of the archival material that went to Paris never returned to the Vatican_." (from "Controlling the Archives: The Requisition, Removal, and Return of the Vatican Archives during the Age of Napoleon").

*Forgery Operation of the Greatest Effort*​
We are told that the Popes resided in different places - and when they traveled for diplomatic or other reasons, they naturally took all their archives with them, since they needed them for administrative work. Judging by the official history, it is almost a miracle that the Vatican Library still exists. It is more likely that the alleged looting before the 17th century is pure invention, and that before 1612, when the library was officially founded, there had been no archives at all.

Kammeier continues:

But if it should be "true and real" that almost through all the centuries of the Middle Ages kings and emperors did not keep any registers and documents, then we are faced with the extraordinary fact that whole generations of a certain class of people did not become a bit wiser by a single degree for a long time! (p. 215) (...) One would have to accept, as I said, that the all medieval secular princes were childish clunks, not to say half-idiots. (p. 217)​
However, this is extremely unlikely, because Kammeier was also able to prove that almost all church documents show signs of forgery:

The fact that forged documents with the peculiar chronological corruption and all the other peculiarities described above have been encountered throughout all the centuries of the Middle Ages, in connection with the similarity of these forgeries, *requires the assumption of a late medieval scholarly forgery of the greatest order and effort*. (p. 120)​
The proof shows itself to us again and again from our knowledge of the similarity of the forged documents. This is due to the production method of the examined pieces, to the absolutely identical and absolutely impossible psyche of the writers behind these pieces, to the strange "coincidence" regarding the loss of almost all originals and "common originals", and finally to the existence of the forged papal registers in connection with the complete lack of worldly registers and archives. (p. 239)​
The counterfeit wave of the universal forgery event strikes backwards in time, not only to the times of the Carolingians, Merovingians, but also to the times of Caesar and Tacitus; the systematic counterfeit order reached a far as to the re-writing of the works about Ancient Germania. (p. 228)​
*Faking Roman Architecture History*​
The forgery operation of the Latin Papal States is being echoed by the absence of any evidence of medieval architecture in Italy:

Viscount James Bryce writes in "_The Holy Roman Empire"_ (1864):

“The modern traveller, after his first few days in Rome, when he has looked out upon the Campagna from the summit of St. Peter’s, paced the chilly corridors of the Vatican, and mused under the echoing dome of the Pantheon, when he has passed in review the monuments of regal and republican and papal Rome, begins to seek for some relics of the twelve hundred years that lie between Constantine and Pope Julius the Second. ‘Where,’ he asks, ‘is the Rome of the Middle Ages, the Rome of Alberic and Hildebrand and Rienzi? the Rome which dug the graves of so many Teutonic hosts; whither the pilgrims flocked; whence came the commands at which kings bowed? Where are the memorials of the brightest age of Christian architecture, the age which reared Cologne and Rheims and Westminster, which gave to Italy the cathedrals of Tuscany and the wave-washed palaces of Venice?’ To this question there is no answer. Rome, the mother of the arts, has scarcely a building to commemorate those times.”​
To be continued:

_Part 1: The Forgery Operation of the Jesuit Vatican_
Part 2: The Forgery of Ancient Germanic History
Part 3: The 30-Years War and the Reformation Lie
Part 4: Vatican, Fascism, Hanseatic League, Germania Magna
Part 5: Genetic Heritage, Collective Amnesia, From Past to Present


----------



## Gold (Sep 16, 2020)

Didn't German used to be one of/the main language in North America before English? I heard that somewhere.


----------



## mifletzet (Sep 16, 2020)

1700 years ago the Talmud stated:

_"R. Isaac also said: What is meant by the verse, Grant not, O Lord, the desires of the wicked, draw
not out his bit, so that they exalt themselves, selah? (Psalm 140). Jacob said before the Holy One, blessed be
He: Sovereign of the Universe, grant not to Esau the wicked the desire of his heart, draw not out his
bit: this refers to *Germamia* of Edom,* for should they but go forth they would destroy the whole world.*
R. Hama b. Hanina said: There are three hundred crowned heads in *Germamia* of Edom and three
hundred and sixty-five chieftains in Rome, and every day one set go forth to meet the other and one
of them is killed, and they have all the trouble of appointing a king again." _(Megillah 6)

_The Vilna Gaon of the 18th century said that 'Germamia' is the same as 'Germania'._

"By the end of the Middle Ages which had seen Britain and France emerge as unified nations, Germany remained a crazy patchwork of some *300 individual states*. It was this lack of national development which largely determined the course of German history from the end of the Middle Ages to midway in the 19th century and made it so different from that of the other great nations of Western Europe" (WL Shirer "Rise and Fall of the 3rd Reich" p121


----------



## Six (Sep 17, 2020)

I've always tell to my "uninitiated" friends that there was a reason why Romania had a German ancestry King until WW2. The land called Romania now was part of the Aria (the other half of TartAria) . Keep up with this great threat OP.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 17, 2020)

shase66 said:


> I've always tell to my "uninitiated" friends that there was a reason why Romania had a German ancestry King until WW2. The land called Romania now was part of the Aria (the other half of TartAria) . Keep up with this great threat OP.



Interestingly Romania is where the Latin language originates from. That topic will be discussed in one of the future articles (I think in the next part).


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 17, 2020)

mifletzet said:


> "By the end of the Middle Ages which had seen Britain and France emerge as unified nations, Germany remained a crazy patchwork of some *300 individual states*. It was this lack of national development which largely determined the course of German history from the end of the Middle Ages to midway in the 19th century and made it so different from that of the other great nations of Western Europe" (WL Shirer "Rise and Fall of the 3rd Reich" p121



Could this refer to a kind of confederacy? They are always portrayed as undesirable backward institutions by mainstream historians it would seem.

I'm very keen to see the forthcoming instalments, where maybe this question will be answered...


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 17, 2020)

The entire article series is already available in german in video format: 

​


----------



## mifletzet (Sep 17, 2020)

Germany is depicted as being among the armies invading Israel in the End Time War of Gog and Magog: "Gomer and ALL her armies" (Ezekiel 38:6). "Gomer is Germania" (Talmud Yoma 10). The word "ALL" is significant, because until 1990 it was not possible for a divided Germany to send troops from both East and West. Now reunified, they can.

"The Germans started Word War I. The Germans started World War II. _Mark my words_: the Germans are going to start World War III!" (British astronomer Sir Patrick Moore)


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 17, 2020)

mifletzet said:


> Germany is depicted as being among the armies invading Israel in the End Time War of Gog and Magog: "Gomer and ALL her armies" (Ezekiel 38:6). "Gomer is Germania" (Talmud Yoma 10). The word "ALL" is significant, because until 1990 it was not possible for a divided Germany to send troops from both East and West. Now reunified, they can.
> 
> "The Germans started Word War I. The Germans started World War II. _Mark my words_: the Germans are going to start World War III!" (British astronomer Sir Patrick Moore)



According to German Historian Holger Kalweit, the Germans and Hebrews are arch-enemies. The Hebrews rewrote the Germanic history via controlling the Vatican and annihilated the Germanic Roman Empire. Just like with the official historical narrative of WW1 and WW2, they like to portray themselves as victims afterwards.

It may appear the way that Germany will start ww3, as the bible is mostly an instruction for the PTB. They are actively working towards making that stuff true, as they wrote it in the first place.

Unfortunately the roots of the conflict between the races of the past are mostly in the dark, so it's hard to tell what happened exactly and difficult to judge for or against one side, but I'm pretty sure the conflict between Germans and Hebrews is one of the more important original conflicts on earth.



Felix Noille said:


> Could this refer to a kind of confederacy? They are always portrayed as undesirable backward institutions by mainstream historians it would seem.



This is what I speculate - a decentral Commonwealth of Nations. That was probably their weakness, as the power-hungry Papal States took advantage from the peaceful nature of Germany. It's easier to control large armies when you have a central power structure.

The British stole the concept of the commonwealth, but they used it to overthrow the remaining kingdoms in the name of imperialism.

I would speculate that originally the commonwealth was world-wide, and everyone was part of it, but Germany remained true to it's roots for longer than other places.


----------



## fega72 (Sep 18, 2020)

mifletzet said:


> "The Germans started Word War I. The Germans started World War II. _Mark my words_: the Germans are going to start World War III!" (British astronomer Sir Patrick Moore)


Austria (Austro-Hungarian Monarchy) started World War I.


----------



## Six (Sep 18, 2020)

mifletzet said:


> Germany is depicted as being among the armies invading Israel in the End Time War of Gog and Magog: "Gomer and ALL her armies" (Ezekiel 38:6). "Gomer is Germania" (Talmud Yoma 10). The word "ALL" is significant, because until 1990 it was not possible for a divided Germany to send troops from both East and West. Now reunified, they can.
> 
> "The Germans started Word War I. The Germans started World War II. _Mark my words_: the Germans are going to start World War III!" (British astronomer Sir Patrick Moore)


At some point, the level of indoctrination within the masses of one delimited group vs other(s) is related to their education. If I take a child up in the mountains, I can teach him WHAT I want and so on. So, extrapolating, the same can happen to a group. 
This bs racisms that we face since forever is the common weapon for TPTB and by accusing others (from the past) of bad behavior it's a sign that this weapon is still in place.
The worst thing that happen in the history intervention over the centuries was "divide and conquer" tactics in the narrative. Naming two brother groups in different ways made the individuals within the groups believe the others were no longer related. Yes, we are all brothers and cousins here.


----------



## BStankman (Sep 18, 2020)

Gold said:


> Didn't German used to be one of/the main language in North America before English? I heard that somewhere.



Yes, German was a competitor for most spoken language in the US until the 20th century.
_German, being the second most commonly-spoken language in the U.S., was often used in various newspapers, music, and even local governments and schools. _




You can see the Prussian influence in this photo of Grant's tomb circa 1885.




All that changed with the outbreak of WW1.  And Germans were scrubbed from US history.



​How many of you were taught to remember the Alamo this way?



​_The German presence in Texas has always been considerable and Teutonic Texans have left their mark on the state in a number of ways. The town of Fredericksburg in the beautiful hill country was named after the famous Prussian warrior king Frederick the Great. The town of New Braunfels was named for Prince Karl von Solms-Braunfels who led the first German colonists to the Republic of Texas as a member of the Adelsverein which envisioned building a "New Germany" in the vast unsettled lands of the new country . _


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 18, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> It may appear the way that Germany will start ww3, as the bible is mostly an instruction for the PTB. They are actively working towards making that stuff true, as they wrote it in the first place.



This ties in with Doctrine of Suffering material.



dreamtime said:


> I would speculate that originally the commonwealth was world-wide, and everyone was part of it, but Germany remained true to it's roots for longer than other places.



I agree with this 100% and have had the same suspicion for a long time.



mifletzet said:


> "The Germans started Word War I. The Germans started World War II. _Mark my words_: the Germans are going to start World War III!" (British astronomer Sir Patrick Moore)



Patrick Moore was the BBC's pet astronomer and not really best qualified to make such statements, but he played a mean xylophone. This is pure propaganda and highly debatable.

The Germans were *forced *to declare that they had started WWI in the Treaty of Versailles, but it doesn't mean they did actually start it.

Similarly in the case of WWII, the "You invaded Poland" cliche actually deserves closer scrutiny. Hitler was desperately trying to repatriate native Germans who had been severely mistreated since they were cut off from their homeland by the deliberately unjust carve-up of Germany in the Treaty of Versailles. The Poles, on the other hand, were busy massacring the Germans who were trying to get into the new smaller Germany following a supposed 'agreement' with Poland for their repatriation. The Russians had signed a non-aggression pact with Germany allowing Hitler to open up a corridor to get his people to safety. When Hitler launched his rescue mission the Polish government immediately ran away to Romania leaving the country open for anyone to walk in and take over - no invasion necessary because Poland no longer existed. That's how Poland came under the control of Germany in the west and Russia in the east - the Russians wasted no time in occupying Poland up to the dividing line they had previously agreed in the pact with Germany.


----------



## Draco (Sep 19, 2020)

[

"The Germans started Word War I. The Germans started World War II. _Mark my words_: the Germans are going to start World War III!" (British astronomer Sir Patrick Moore)
[/QUOTE]

i think world war 3 is gonna be china well at least according to the simpsons:
_View: https://youtu.be/bHT90imcWEQ_


According to German Historian Holger Kalweit, the Germans and Hebrews are arch-enemies. The Hebrews rewrote the Germanic history via controlling the Vatican and annihilated the Germanic Roman Empire. Just like with the official historical narrative of WW1 and WW2, they like to portray themselves as victims afterwards.

Am i the only one that noticed that NAzi and Zion sound similar 

[


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 19, 2020)

Draco said:


> Am i the only one that noticed that NAzi and Zion sound similar



I would say probably yes.

The National Socialists never referred to themselves as 'Nazis,' although there is claimed to be one recorded reference, which may well be a case of it having being used ironically. It was a derogatory term employed by the media. It's origin is debatable. The favourite seems to be that it derives from WWI and the abundance of the name Ignacio or Ignazio amongst the German soldiers, although how the allies would know that is a mystery as they were hardly on first name terms with them. Up next is the German word 'Nationalsozialisten' which contains the NA and the ZI, but if you break the work down to end up with just 2 syllables you get Naso or Natsoz. Nazi would be weird.

Two words that do sound similar to Nazi are Ashkenazi and Nasi, both of which are of Jewish origin.


----------



## Clown Of God (Sep 20, 2020)

For what it may be worth. Esau is code for Roman empire in the sk Hebrew Kabbalah.


----------



## Phillness (Sep 21, 2020)

fega72 said:


> mifletzet said:
> 
> 
> > "The Germans started Word War I. The Germans started World War II. _Mark my words_: the Germans are going to start World War III!" (British astronomer Sir Patrick Moore)
> ...


 
Here you find a somewhat different take on what preceded and originated WWI. 
Watched it in 2018 so i don't rmember much detail besides Cecil rhodes being in the mix. Corbett always leaves his sources avaliable for us to draw our own conclusions. 
Check it:

https://www.corbettreport.com/wwi/


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 21, 2020)

Phillness said:


> Here you find a somewhat different take on what preceded and originated WWI.



Looks like a good read, thanks 

There's also some insight into the WWI agenda here; SH Archive - The Doctrine of Suffering - its Origin & Effect on History, Part 2 (It's right at the beginning so no need to book a holiday in order to read through it.)


----------



## Phillness (Sep 21, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Phillness said:
> 
> 
> > Here you find a somewhat different take on what preceded and originated WWI.
> ...



The doctrine thread is a treasure trove. Really dense (i imagine the research and summarizing to be a lot HArder that reading it) and i Will go through it again and again until it all sinks in. One of my last read on the old SH. And a great one. Thanks for the effort you put there in making it as clear as it is with that ammount of info from different aproaches.


----------



## Tudor (Sep 21, 2020)

Hello, Glad Sh is back.
I will never forget when I went to Berlin. It just felt sooo wrong. The british and american embassys, omg. It actually made me research the topic and I came to conclusion that there is no such country as Germany as of now. There is an occupied territory that is called Germany, but it still totally occupied and not free and independent at all. So I can’t see how could germans start any war at all, they would need to liberate themselves first. That is unless you believe there is another german state somewhere in Antarctica which is a different topic in itself.


----------



## torgo (Sep 22, 2020)

Thank you for creating this series.  I find the fact that the elites were so obsessed with destroying Germany compelling and telling in relation to the truth history of the world and the nature of the previous forgotten empire.  The best book I've found on the subject is the controversial and rare "Atlantis, Edda and Bible 200 000 years of germanic world culture and the secrets of the holy scriptures" by Wieland Hermann, which I read all copies were destroyed by the Allies after WWII.  You can find it here
Also, can you link part 2 at the bottom in the list of parts (in case someone doesn't know it's available)?


----------



## Scott Freeman (Sep 22, 2020)

torgo said:


> You can find it here



_It appears you don't have permission to access this page. 403 Error. Forbidden._

What a shame. Any other source that you're aware of?


----------



## torgo (Sep 22, 2020)

Scott Freeman said:


> torgo said:
> 
> 
> > You can find it here
> ...



Strange. That link goes right to the zip file download for me. Maybe your ISP has blocked it.  

The link is from:
http://www.freepdf.info/index.php?post/Wieland-Hermann-Atlantis-Edda-and-Bible
Also:
https://archive.org/details/aebhw25


----------



## Scott Freeman (Sep 22, 2020)

torgo said:


> Scott Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > torgo said:
> ...


Many thanks


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 23, 2020)

Phillness said:


> Here you find a somewhat different take on what preceded and originated WWI.
> ...
> https://www.corbettreport.com/wwi/



Just managed to get time to read this. It's excellent. The only thing it doesn't cover is the so-called Spanish Influenza, which was nothing whatsoever to do with Spain and definitely part of the agenda, in my opinion.

​


----------



## Phillness (Sep 23, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Phillness said:
> 
> 
> > Here you find a somewhat different take on what preceded and originated WWI.
> ...



Yup, didn't even start in Spain but it was realy handy at the time and afterwards to peg it as starting there. I read and thought about the 1918flu link to wwI a while ago, and can't pinpoint but was it something along the line of justifying the war and posta war death Toll? Even in association to trauma ir devastating loss?


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 23, 2020)

Although controversial, Joseph Farrell is quite knowledgeable on the Prussians and Germans regarding their secret history, and why they are blamed for so much war and war crimes.
Germany was labeled "The Womb that begat Thor" by many around the time of WW1.Their steel and armaments manufacturing was second to none.
Its also a good theory that IG Farben may have come up with the Spanish Flu as a bio-weapon. They made mustard gas first I believe.
Sound familiar Covid fans?



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcqYZ31hnQU_


----------



## 0x92 (Dec 11, 2020)

torgo said:


> Thank you for creating this series.  I find the fact that the elites were so obsessed with destroying Germany compelling and telling in relation to the truth history of the world and the nature of the previous forgotten empire.  The best book I've found on the subject is the controversial and rare "Atlantis, Edda and Bible 200 000 years of germanic world culture and the secrets of the holy scriptures" by Wieland Hermann, which I read all copies were destroyed by the Allies after WWII.  You can find it here
> Also, can you link part 2 at the bottom in the list of parts (in case someone doesn't know it's available)?


youre link didnt worked for me. got 404. that one worked for me

http://www.freepdf.info/index.php?post/Wieland-Hermann-Atlantis-Edda-and-Bible


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 11, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Its also a good theory that IG Farben may have come up with the Spanish Flu as a bio-weapon. They made mustard gas first I believe.
> Sound familiar Covid fans?



This was already discussed here:


----------



## torgo (Dec 11, 2020)

0x92 said:


> torgo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for creating this series.  I find the fact that the elites were so obsessed with destroying Germany compelling and telling in relation to the truth history of the world and the nature of the previous forgotten empire.  The best book I've found on the subject is the controversial and rare "Atlantis, Edda and Bible 200 000 years of germanic world culture and the secrets of the holy scriptures" by Wieland Hermann, which I read all copies were destroyed by the Allies after WWII.  You can find it here
> ...



I'm posting the pdf here in case it's no longer available anywhere. I didn't know it's possible to attach pdfs here.


----------



## 0x92 (Dec 11, 2020)

I mirror the german original version


----------



## Herrschaft (Dec 21, 2020)

I agree out and out with what has been hinted at and ascertained about how Germanic lede and thedes have been unfairly and ruthlessly blotted and wrecked (in all five parts of the essays). But something has led me to as yet not to swallow up all this, would that this doubt has been aught thawed and forlightened for me notwithstanding. There had been suggestions about Germanic-Hyperborean links, trowed to be actual. Nevertheless, Hyperboreans are traditionally said to be (as I have been taught) an ethereal race reproducing via cissiparity, stately ca. 30-50 decamillenia, the second root race. It has been eke set forth a Germanic-Atlantean connection (_vide _Mück and Spanuth, for instance), which would be more likely for Atlanteans were effectively a physical human breed (Fourth Root Race) and were swept from Earth ca. 1 decamillenia only. Therefore, how could Hyperboreans be the forefathers of Germanic and other North people if they were ethereal, hermaphrodite and issued by means of cissiparity (the Third Root Race, Lemuria, at the onset, was not entirely physical as well!)? Remembering Earth was completely different at 30-50 decamillenia, if I an't wrong.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 21, 2020)

@Herrschaft  perhaps you should update your Google Translate from medieval to modern English, maybe then members will be able to understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## Herrschaft (Dec 21, 2020)

I totally agree with you all saying Germanic people were sucked and have been destroyed ever since by PTB. Nonetheless, I still can't swallow all that has been said. You say Germanic folks were virtually sprung by Hyperboreans. But Hyperboreans were the second root race of mankind, ethereal, hermaphrodite and fucked via cissiparity! They preceded even non-physical early Lemurian third root race! IMHO, Atlantean link is in fact actual and much more likely, because they were indeed physical and dwelled our planet in more recent time. I know whatever Hyperboreans were Arctic people and have been addressed as progenitors and forefathers and gods of humanity; but for me they have nothing to do with the formation of current race (just traditionally, BTW), viz., Germanic! I also have doubts about the war between Semites and Germanics. Someone else could provide further or compelling proofs to it.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020

I thank @Felix Noille for his/her slap on my wrist, STS.


----------



## Golden Stag (Jan 16, 2021)

There’s undoubtedly a covert war going on against Germany and its culture, and that’s been the case for at least a century. Prior to that, I’m not so sure. This will be a long post, and I apologize in advance for potentially rattling some feathers.

Before elaborating on my rationale, though, I’d like to chime in on some of the information posted in this thread, starting with the map in the OP. Based on the detail and quality of the map, it looks to have been made around the 17th - 18th century. It’s similar in quality to Joan Blaeu’s Atlas Maior published in 1665, and far surpasses anything I’ve seen from, or prior to the Age of Discovery. Assuming this is the case, the validity of any borders and territories included depends on the validity of the sources it was based off of. And this assumes that the Vatican did not have any ulterior motives at that time, and attempted to create an accurate map of Magna Germania to the best of their ability.

As for the Tartaria – Aria connection, it’s even more far-fetched than Indian – Arian theory, the WWI smear campaign naming Germans as Huns, or their supposed connections to the Celts. Why not tie Aria to barbarians or Bulgarians? This type of overreach reminds me of Brian Regan’s skit on the “Cranberry Man”.

The Goths are Norsemen descended from Scandinavia as evidenced by genetic studies (Sinclair DNA, I1, i1, Scandinavia, Norse, Viking) and linguistics. The amount of core shared words between German, Danish, Swedish, and to an extent English and Norwegian implies these nations share an origin story.



*English*​*German*​*Danish*​*Swedish*​*Norwegian*​*axe*​Axt​økse​yxa​øks​*bitter*​bitter​bitter​bitter​bitter​*blood*​Blut​blod​blod​blod​*Bread*​Brot​Brød​Bröd​Brød​*bridge*​Brücke​bro​bro​bro​*brush*​Bürste​børste​borsta​børste​*cat*​Katze​kat​cat​katt​*comb*​Kamm​kam​hårkam​kam​*dog*​Hund​hund​hund​hund​*door*​Tür​dør​dörr​dør​*earth*​Erde​jord​jord​jord​*field*​Feld​felt​fält​felt​*fire*​Feuer​ild​brand​Brann​*fish*​Fisch​fisk​fisk​fisk​*flag*​Flagge​flag​flagga​flagg​*Fly*​fliegen​flyve​flyga​Fly​*foot*​Fuß​fod​fot​fot​*grass*​Gras​græs​gräs​gress​*hair*​Haar​hår​hår​hår​*hammer*​Hammer​Hammer​hammare​hammer​*house*​Haus​hus​hus​hus​*ice*​Eis​is​is​is​*rain*​Regen​regn​regn​regn​*rib*​Rippe​ribben​revben​ribbein​*roof*​Dach​tag​tak​tak​*shield*​Schild​skjold​sköld​skjold​*ship*​Schiff​skib​fartyg​skip​*son*​Sohn​søn​son​sønn​*sour*​sauer​sur​sura​sur​*stone*​Stein​sten-​sten​stein​*sweet*​süß​sød​söt​søt​*sword*​Schwert​sværd​svärd​sverd​*tongue*​Zunge​tunge​tunga​tunge​*tooth*​Zahn​tand​tand​tann​*Water*​Wasser​Vand​Vatten​Vann​*wheat*​Weizen​hvede​vete​hvete​*wind*​Wind​vind​vind​vind​


This list does not include words borrowed from Latin, which are also shared with Italians, Spanish, Portuguese and French. So before the Goth came in contact with the Roman Empire, or the other Norse tribes, just how did they communicate? A better question would be, where did these Norse tribes come from? A good question, but based on their language, grammar, traditions and religion, they were definitely not part of the Scythian culture. I get that most nations have a tendency to polish and exaggerate their past, but if our aim is to find out about history as it occurred, this mindset is very counter-productive.

*The Roman Empire and Its Successors*​
Now, for the question at hand, I think it’s best to start the story with the fall of the Roman Empire, 476 AD according to the official narrative. This supposedly collapsing empire somehow managed to stay the religious center of Europe, bludgeoning their newly acquired faith on everyone else around them, with the centre of the faith having remained in Rome throughout all those centuries. How did this faith manage to replace the millennium long religion of Rome and Greece over the course of a few short decades? Why would the supposed conquerors of Rome (French and German) take up the faith of the conquered, replacing their own faith that goes back centuries, at the very least? How did these vassal states of the Roman Empire become among the most zealous disseminators of Christianity, forcing it on the rest of Europe by the year 1000 AD?

These popes remained in Rome centuries after the supposed collapse, remained mostly of Roman descent with a few Greeks, Syrians and a single German mixed in there up to the year 1000 AD. Why would the so-called Indo-Europeans decide to copy & paste much of the Latin vocabulary into their language? Does this sound like a defeated / collapsed empire to anyone? Maybe it does, but in that case I would put the fall of the Roman Empire to when their faith was subverted. From that point on there’s a continuous militant spreading of Christianity by the Roman Empire and its vassal states all the way up to the Renaissance. I don’t think there can be any doubt that the West has become the spiritual successor of the corrupt Roman ideology (faith, legal system, usury, slavery, etc). If one wants to stretch this line of reasoning a bit further, an argument can be made that the exporting of Christianity is very similar in practice to the export of Democracy the West seems to be very fond of to this very day.


​Conveniently, the other Abrahamic religion, Islam, makes its appearance during this time, which also spreads like wildfire, swallowing up Jerusalem by 638 AD. This eventually initiates the Crusader campaign to liberate the “Holy Land” in 1096 AD.  These knights originating from France and Germany after having taken vows of celibacy and poverty take back Jerusalem, and end up becoming filthy rich from their banking hobby they seem to have picked up along the way. By the 13th century, these bankers were lending money to monarchs. At beginning of the 14th century, the Franks have had enough of the Templar influence, they were put to the torch, and the order was formally disbanded. With the same decree the Jews were also expelled from France. An interesting side note that starting at the turn of the millennia, we see French and German popes rising to power with increased frequency, with the French reign culminating with the Avignon popes between 1305 and 1378 AD. The frequency of two popes reigning at the same time in opposition to one another has also increased, implying a strife within the church. It'd probably be worth examining the list of Emperors in a similar light, but this post will be long enough without that.

*Protestant Reformation*​
And we have finally arrived to the Protestant Reformation. At the very least inspired by, if not straight up enabled by the Knights Templars and their freshly imported banking sector, we see the rise of European banking dynasties. The first two prominent families being the Medicis from Italy and the Fuggers of Germany. The Fuggers are probably best known for funding Charles V elevation to the title of Emperor, and the Hungarians even coined a phrase after them in “fukar”, meaning stingy or money-grubbing.

The Medicis, on the other hand, have purchased multiple papal seats, presumably to stop the Avignon encroachment into the church. By all accounts, they lived a lavish lifestyle. They built up Florence and the Vatican City as we know it today, employing the likes of Michelangelo, Galileo and da Vinci. When they ran low on funds, they borrowed significant sums from the Fuggers, and to aid with the repayment of the loan, they started selling indulgences for past and future sins.  A lot of this income came from surrounding areas, including Germany. Fuggers were not fans of Rome siphoning resources from their subjects, and propped up an idealist by the name of Martin Luther to split the church, and stop the flow of money heading to Italy. IMO, the split was much more based on financial reasons than any ideological one.

*Age of Discoveries*​
Actions speak louder than words, and if examine how the Western nations behaved after this conversion, regardless if they ended up on the Protestant or the Catholic side, the pattern of exploitation is blatantly obvious. While the West is busy pillaging the rest of the world during the so-called Age of Discoveries, the East is fighting a life-or-death battle against the invading Ottoman Empire. Instead of coming to the aid of their Christian ‘brethren’, the Holy Roman Empire spearheaded by the Habsburgs attacked the Christian defenders, instead. It wasn’t just the Habsburgs, though, as the Franco-Ottoman alliance illustrates, where the French actively supplied military resources such as cannons to the invading army.

The Balkans remained under Ottoman occupation for five centuries, and the vanguard of the conflict, Hungary, was occupied for 150 years. Only when the invaders reached the gates of Vienna in the middle of 17th century was there a concerted effort to drive them out of Europe. In the process of this “liberation”, the Kingdom of Hungary got swallowed up into the Austro-Hungarian Empire. When the Hungarians revolted against this oppression in 1848, they defeated the Habsburg armies, which resulted in the Austrians asking for aid from Tsar Nicholas I. The Russians with overwhelming numbers crushed the rebellion, and restored order as far as the Austrians were concerned, and the 13 generals leading the revolution were executed. It is worthwhile to read the last words of these martyrs to understand where they were coming from (On This Day – In 1849 Hungary's First PM And 13 Military Generals Sacrificed Their Lives For The Homeland). I think this quote sums it up pretty well: 


> "The world of today is Satan’s world, where the gallows is the reward for honor and power is the reward for treason. Only a true Revolution, a new Revolution of Mankind can sweep clean this cursed world." - József Schweidel


This sentiment is even more accurate today, than the day it was initially uttered. While the official British stance on the issue was to: "get done with them [the Hungarians] quickly", the British common folk were appalled at the cruelty of the proceedings, and when Judge Haynau (AKA Butcher of Brescia), apparently oblivious to his reputation, took a stroll down the streets of London, he was beaten and had to flee from an enraged mob shouting: “Down with the Austrian butcher!”. He had similar experience in Brussels, as well.

Just who are these Austrians, one may ask, and where did they come from? Well, it is said that due to the popularity of Napoleon it was feared that he was going to be elected as the next Emperor, and to prevent that from happening, the Empire was divided up based on borders of the nobility. It’d be interesting to examine just who these Habsburgs and Luxemburgs were, and how these Burgs managed to carve out countries for themselves from the Holy Roman Empire, but that is too tangential for this discussion. A more relevant topic would be Napoleon’s popularity after a supposedly defeated campaign. There’s was a thread on SH.org forums detailing the possible collaboration of the fellow freemasons Napoleon and Tsar Alexander’s, that may have resulted in fall of Tartaria.

While the events of Central Europe is much more of interest to me, the West’s exploitation didn’t start, nor end there. The colonization of America, Africa and Asia provide plenty of evidence of the British, French, Spanish, Italian, Dutch and German spirit of Christianity pre- and post-reformation. When I visit the fabulous churches and museums constructed during this era, and think of the price humanity has paid to get these buildings erected, I can’t help but to be enraged. At the same time, I’m a bit proud that the saying: “poor as a church mice” applies much more so to Eastern European churches that tend to be far more modest.

In short, I believe the reputation Germany gets is mostly well-earned, though not necessarily for the popular reasons cited. The fact that those loudest in their German-bashing are at least equally guilty, if not more-so, of the same “sins” is a whole different matter. Having grown up in Hungary, I’m well aware of this “rules for thee, but not for me” attitude. I guess Germany is not a fan of this double-standard that only recently has been imposed on them.


----------



## AncientAngloSaxon420 (Jan 24, 2021)

Felix Noille said:


> Draco said:
> 
> 
> > Am i the only one that noticed that NAzi and Zion sound similar
> ...


That’s why it’s Jewish because they aren’t real Jews they just assimilated.


----------



## matematik (Jan 24, 2021)

Actually when you think about it, "Nazi" is no more logical in German than the equivalent abbreviation is in English. The natural English abbreviation would be "Natsoc", comparable to German "Natsoz".

The term "Nazi" is so similar to "Ashkenazi" that I find it hard to believe it's a coincidence, I think it's probably yet another example of "hidden in plain sight". There's a lot said about Hitler being Jewish, or at least partially Jewish, which I'm inclined to think may well be true.


----------



## Nick Weech (Oct 14, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Interestingly Romania is where the Latin language originates from. That topic will be discussed in one of the future articles (I think in the next part).


Mick Harper's book On the English Language, originally from 2002 I think, applies hre


dreamtime said:


> Interestingly Romania is where the Latin language originates from. That topic will be discussed in one of the future articles (I think in the next part).


Mick Harper's book On the English Language, originally from 2002 I think, applies hre


----------



## OBRYprojekt (Feb 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> View attachment 48
> _Map of the supposed Magna Germania in the early 2nd century AD according to Vatican Sources_
> 
> *Introduction*​
> ...


I have both "The Fasification of German History" and "The Falsification of the History of Early Chirtianity" as English PDFs. I found readable (digitally readable, not Old German Gothic text), texts and loaded them into Google Translate and combined and saved them as complete docs. If they aren't here, I can post them. They read a little clunky here and there, of course, but one can get the gist in English. The "German History" copy I used is a product of a transposition from the Old German to digitally more readable German, and I cannot vouch for any changes that may or may not be present. I can upload these files to the library if they are needed.


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 19, 2022)

OBRYprojekt said:


> I have both "The Fasification of German History" and "The Falsification of the History of Early Chirtianity" as English PDFs. I found readable (digitally readable, not Old German Gothic text), texts and loaded them into Google Translate and combined and saved them as complete docs. If they aren't here, I can post them. They read a little clunky here and there, of course, but one can get the gist in English. The "German History" copy I used is a product of a transposition from the Old German to digitally more readable German, and I cannot vouch for any changes that may or may not be present. I can upload these files to the library if they are needed.



Sounds good, please upload to our library!


----------



## robgreen12345 (Mar 7, 2022)

This is fascinating.

Do most Americans know where they came from? 

Do they just assume they are British or Irish, even though most of them are not?


----------



## Seeker (May 10, 2022)

BStankman said:


>


No mention of Spanish or Portuguese? Is that odd?


----------



## Aure0Sky (May 16, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> According to German Historian Holger Kalweit, the Germans and Hebrews are arch-enemies. The Hebrews rewrote the Germanic history via controlling the Vatican and annihilated the Germanic Roman Empire. Just like with the official historical narrative of WW1 and WW2, they like to portray themselves as victims afterwards.
> 
> It may appear the way that Germany will start ww3, as the bible is mostly an instruction for the PTB. They are actively working towards making that stuff true, as they wrote it in the first place.
> 
> ...


I am grateful for this thread, it's been a decade long interest of mine to disclose the lies about Germania. I rather dropped the research during the beginning of the scamdemic, however my interest has again surged. 

Being of Nordic, Germanic, and Scottish ethnicity much of what I am 'remembering' is still in the esoteric realm. What I am sure of— is the marked honor, courage, and strength of my ancestors. When I have time I will start a thread on _Genetic Memory_ as I discover more people waking up to what was stolen. 

Also, in regards to the Biblical quote; Germany and it's remnants are not starting WWIII, nor did they start WWI and II; I call it the war that never ended, It should be clear for most by now that the target is those who still hold characteristics that can defeat the "Zionist" (in quotes because it isn't an appropriate nor well defined word) agenda. The whole construct is built on lies and deceit, we are dealing with a parasitical predatory class of entities that long ago shielded their presence by adopting whatever religion or race that served their purposes. 

The crushing self defeat of victimhood and those who claim a special place as such, will not be found in those who are tried and true to the Source of Life.


----------



## SMKaos (Jun 20, 2022)

It can be seen as good as sure, that "the germans" don´t have started anything! All decisions of all times are hardly to reconstruct because all the kings, emperors and generals of all times were steered/controlled as the politicians of nowadays.

Germany is completely under control of the US and the US ist completely under control of Israel and Israel is completely under control of whoever! 

Fact is that germany is one of the most underpressed countries in the world and a big tool to produce the next World War. For example Von der Leyen @ EU and all the chancellors of germany and especially the whole government of today reigned as betrayors and forces the energysupply and the food supply to collapse while doing their best to draw germany in the conflict in Ucraine with deliveries of all kind of armour and weaponry....It is as good as sure that a great third war will take place a third time on central european ground and if somebody here calls me fear-mongering or something else...no, I just want to say that I can provide more than 1000 sources of mainstream sites that shows how our "government actors" produces a big mess with their behavior. Also a lot of articles thats generates this mood in germany (that we don´t will have anything and be perhaps once again the guilty...)!

It is sad to see once again the history repeating, but any solutions? I have three wonderful children and don´t want them to be involved in a russian invasion and the farmine of the future...


matematik said:


> Actually when you think about it, "Nazi" is no more logical in German than the equivalent abbreviation is in English. The natural English abbreviation would be "Natsoc", comparable to German "Natsoz".
> 
> The term "Nazi" is so similar to "Ashkenazi" that I find it hard to believe it's a coincidence, I think it's probably yet another example of "hidden in plain sight". There's a lot said about Hitler being Jewish, or at least partially Jewish, which I'm inclined to think may well be true.


NAZI = NationalZionist
NASO = Nationalsozialist
Even this movement was controlled to lead the germand genetic/folks straight into a devastating war with a loss nearly half of its cities and millions of death...as it is with the government from today who works hard on part 3 of this chapter.


Draco said:


> [
> 
> "The Germans started Word War I. The Germans started World War II. _Mark my words_: the Germans are going to start World War III!" (British astronomer Sir Patrick Moore)



i think world war 3 is gonna be china well at least according to the simpsons:
_View: https://youtu.be/bHT90imcWEQ_


According to German Historian Holger Kalweit, the Germans and Hebrews are arch-enemies. The Hebrews rewrote the Germanic history via controlling the Vatican and annihilated the Germanic Roman Empire. Just like with the official historical narrative of WW1 and WW2, they like to portray themselves as victims afterwards.

Am i the only one that noticed that NAzi and Zion sound similar

[
[/QUOTE]
NAtional ZIonist = somebody who wants the state of Zion globally
so the NAZIS were just helping hands to deliver millions of death to support their sick narrative and force the germans to be guilty. For example, if somebody in germany says that it wasn´t possible to kill 6 mio. within that timeperiod on basis of analysis of the amount of railways, gas chambers, employed guards in the detention camps and so on, the Bundesverfassungsgericht (court of constitution) punished him to prison. As it happens once again, just a few years ago with Mr. Schäfer. He just wrote articles with facts that it wasn´t clearly not possible to manage on the existing infrastructural basis in the third reich. Beside the fact that there were just 233.000 jewish people in germany in 1939...where did the others came from? Whole Europe must had fewer jewish population then 6 mio past in 1939 as you can read here for example. 
Volkszählung im Deutschen Reich 1939 – Wikipedia
.


----------



## torgo (Jun 20, 2022)

As I understand it, the term "Nazi" is just the nickname Jews used for Germans from "Ashkenazi" and the ones in the press used it in their reports which exposed it to the public. 

_No. Ashkenazi Jews are not related to Ashkenaz at all, no more than “American Jews” are related to Amerigo Vespucci.

The term “Ashkenazi” comes from the Mediaeval Jewish name for Germany because the rabbis fantasised that the Germans were the descendants of Gomer and Japheth. Jews who settled in these lands became known as “Ashkenazi Jews” in the same way Jews settling in Spain (the land of Sepharad) were called “Sephardi Jews”. When speaking Hebrew, the term *“Ashkenazi”, if used without specifying “Ashkenazi Jew”, meant “gentile German”.*

Many people seem to be seizing on these labels and attributing meanings to them that they do not actually have. Ashkenazi Jews are Jews whose ancestors settled in the land of Ashkenaz, not the descendants of the Biblical figure Ashkenaz- those are actually the gentile Germans. Hitler and Göbbels were “Ashkenazim” (not Jews) but Einstein and Oppenheimer were Jews who were just living in the “land of Ashkenaz”.

To reitetate- the term *“Ashkenazi” is just the archaic Hebrew for “German”* and it only originally refers to a Jew if the term is, “Yehudi Ashkenazi” just as, if you say “German”, people will not assume you mean a Jew unless you specify “German Jew”.  __SOURCE_


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 9, 2022)

New article by my French fav recentist regarding Kammeier. Probably too long to transcribe it here, so just read it with the translator on his blog: La Falsification de l’Histoire allemande, de Wilhelm Kammeier


----------



## Gladius (Nov 9, 2022)

torgo said:


> As I understand it, the term "Nazi" is just the nickname Jews used for Germans from "Ashkenazi" and the ones in the press used it in their reports which exposed it to the public.
> 
> _No. Ashkenazi Jews are not related to Ashkenaz at all, no more than “American Jews” are related to Amerigo Vespucci.
> 
> ...



This is all quite true, and may I elaborate:
Originally the land of Ashkenaz referred to the lands between the Rhine and Loine rivers. In the earlier records, most of the Ashkenazi Jews are in fact centered in middle France. The first migration waves were east across the Rhine, and later spread to Bohemia, Austria and adjacent lands. Eventually, "Ashkenazis" would be all those living  between France (save its south) and the Polish border area, and including Czechs, north Italy, Swiss, Austrians.

As for the term Nazi, I believe it is unrelated to Ashkenazi, I've seen some other theories about it.
Ashkenazi is written with a Z as in "Zanzibar" and Nazi is with Z as in "Tsunami".
Also, by the early 20th century the Jews had already ceased calling Germans "Ashkenazis", and it became a term refering to Jews only.  Nations already existed and Germans were just "Germans".


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 30, 2022)

Source: ‘Blood must flow, much blood!’ The Kaiser and the ‘swinish’ Weimar Republic (Chapter forty-six) - Wilhelm II


----------



## Silveryou (Friday at 1:51 PM)

dreamtime said:


> *The great forgery operation of the Jesuit Vatican*​The war against the Germans has its roots (as far as written documents are concerned) in the conflict between the Jesuit Vatican and Protestant Germany.
> 
> The eastern-german chronology critic *Wilhelm Kammeier* was convinced that the original documents of Germanic history had been destroyed and replaced by forged documents of Gallic-Roman history during the 15th-18th Century.


Great title and introduction!

Does anybody know that Kammeier was influenced by *Jesuit* Jean Hardouin (Jean Hardouin - Wikipedia)? He says it himself in his book 'The Falsification of German History', available here on stolenmetahistory (PDF - The Falsification of German History (Auto-Translated)).

Part 2, page 88:
_Universal history falsification action! I am not the first to voice this monstrous thought, but I am the first in a hundred years to take it seriously! I have two predecessors whose names I am writing here with admiration: *Johannes Hardouin* – and PJF Müller._

It seems the entire thread is flawed at its core. Good luck stolenmetahistory!


----------



## dreamtime (Sunday at 10:08 PM)

Silveryou said:


> *Jesuit* Jean Hardouin



Thanks for bringing this topic into my awareness again.

Several Jesuits were involved in revealing some of the methods of the forgery-networks, including Nicolás Antonio, and their behavior suggests some form of gatekeeping.

Uwe Topper suggests Hardouin was part of the forgery event, but was honest about it: _"He was the only one of all the conspirators who clearly stated how the new church history was produced."_

According to Pfister, "_Hardouin, however, was himself involved in the Great Forgery Event. He created among other things, an edited collection of the Council Acts from Nicaea to Trent_."

If I understand it correctly, the Jesuits tried to preserve the, according to them, true original Roman-Christian faith that was attacked from all sides by modern contents coming from the Protestants, as well as by the pragmatists within the Roman church. These contents were added during heated debates and councils with the support of a large-scale network of forgers.



> “The impious band, having no hope of corrupting the sacred Latin Books, which were in everybody’s hands, turned their attention to the making of Greek Books, and to the adulteration of Hebrew copies, which they wrote in elegant calligraphy.  They also corrupted Latin books, which they hid in Libraries; because the old Vulgate could not be snatched from the hands of the whole Christian people, everywhere diffused...their design being to take them out thence at suitable times, like weapons from armouries, with the object of attacking the Catholic faith.” - Jean Hardouin



Hardouin likely omitted the fact that the "sacred Latin Books" had already gone through the hands of forgers, as Latin itself was a language invented for control and manipulation... probably by the Papal side of the "invention of history". In this case they were Papal forgers though, so he did not attack them.

It seems the entire process of the falsification of history was a tacit agreement between many parties (but roughly Protestant vs. Catholics). Although within the perspective I offered in the OP, those would be the later Protestants, and not those who started the movement.

A big question is why is the large-scale falsification of ancient history and the Bible not recorded in our official history? A possible answer is simply that it was taken for granted that the Bible and the ancient history had to be "produced". This explains why only few voiced their scepticism on a fundamental level. Neither side had an interest in the truth, as both were just trying to gain as much as possible.

The Jesuits used the criticism of ancient works to launch an attack at the "progressive" reformers as heretics, thereby revealing part of the method the Pope and the Catholics used as well.

Reflecting on it, it seems to me some of the Jesuits were simply the "hardcore" conservatives in the vicinity of the Pope who tried to stay as true as possible to the original version of the Christian-Catholic faith.


----------

